# What Expensive "Bad" Habits Do You Have?



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2014)

I quit smoking over thirty years ago, and used to smoke 1+ packs of Marlboro (Red) per day.  At the time I quit, I was paying around 60 cents a pack, and today, the price of a pack of cigarettes averages around $6.00 a pack in the United States.  I can't believe how expensive they've become, and how anyone can even afford the habit anymore.  http://www.theawl.com/2014/08/what-a-pack-of-cigarettes-costs-state-by-state-2

Do you have any expensive "bad" habits, that are affecting your wallet?? :dollar:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 3, 2014)

Years ago, I smoked cigarettes, but to most smokers, wasn't even considered a smoker! To them, smoking a pack and a half a week was not smoking. When I got involved in pro-rodeo, I switched from cigarettes to dip/chew. Started with Copenhagen, then tried Red Man a couple of times and then wound up using Skoal Long Cut. Kind of surprised me that my dip/chew didn't bother my wife when I met her, but she found out how many guys in rodeo used the stuff. I'd never kiss her with it in my mouth. In 2005, I started to feel an "irritation" feeling inside my lower lip, so wife and I decided it would be best if I quit. There again, I didn't use the stuff enough to really get hooked on it that heavy. Was not hard to stop.

Since my wife had never smoked and I used very little of the dip/chew, buying the stuff didn't hurt our finances.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Aug 3, 2014)

I on the other being 'Perfect' have very few bad habits.  I did smoke until 30, drank until I became blotted (OCD).  I stopped both because of health concerns.  Bad habits now are over eating, eating too many wrong foods.  I do drink bottled water.  Sorry environmentalists!  I'm also a little critical of my older neighbor and his OCD.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 3, 2014)

I had to give up purchasing escorts a few years ago - market forces just put the prices through the roof. 

Likewise my addiction to sports cars came to an end - too many people equate a bald head and a Corvette with compensation issues.

Alcohol ... haven't had a drop since prices at the bar went over $6 for a watered-down Scotch.

Drugs ... that incident where I was caught on film streaking through the zoo after-hours giving out my wolf call pretty much killed _that_ habit. 


So now my only expensive habit is Bitcoin arbitrage - pretty boring but not too bad for the health.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 3, 2014)

I quit smoking 19 years ago. Never was much of a drinker. My homemade ice cream is probably more expensive that store bought but I'll call that a good habit.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 4, 2014)

I consider my habits good rather than bad.  A good (great) martini daily, and is doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 4, 2014)

I wasted time, space and money on collectibles including baseball cards. I never got that Ferrari. Luckily I did it before the real estate bubble and learned a permanent lesson on the pit falls of speculation.


----------



## Kitties (Aug 15, 2014)

Another former smoker here. I quit when I was 25 and I'm so grateful I did. Cigarettes were still under $1.00 when I did.

I'm a thrift shopper but I will shop on the internet some.

The cats can be little money pits. I had a much loved kitty who had diabetes for the last 11 years of her life. Though I don't regret a penny I spent on her. My tabby appears to have allergies, probably fish so they eat expensive fish free food. Oh well. I'm trying to figure out how to buy their canned food when I hope to retire from nursing in less than a year.


----------



## Ina (Aug 15, 2014)

Kitties, We have always had a least four dogs, and until recently two to three kitties. Your are right about they can be little money pits, between vet bills, meds, and costly food. I find that I can get their meds and food on line cheaper than in pet or grocery stores. I have Amazon Prime. I Don't have to pay shipping, and sometimes not even taxes. And it is all delivered to our home, which saves us the back pain of picking it up and toteing it around. :biggrin-new:


----------

